# Rescaped 30 gallon long



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

after my cichlid tank crashed and i moved them to my 90 gallon tank in order to try and save a few (most of them made it) i decided to set up my 30 gallon for my corries / a few community fishies










right now there are an unknown number of cories in the tank (juhli, pepper, panda, and bronze cories)
an unknown number of kuhli loaches (approx 6ish)
3 frogs (soon to be fed to bichirs)
3 otos
11 neons
2 german blue rams
1 hillstream loach
and an unknown number of baby live bearers (random)
1 dwarf puffer

i have two canister filters running inline which is my attempt increase how many fish i can have by increasing the volume of water in the tank while keeping a minimal amount of tubes showing in the back of the tank


----------

